# need digi cam for basic needs



## a2mn2002 (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi.
Guys I am noob . I need a digi cam with good image quality & battery backup @8k.
Will spend 10k if u people suggest .


----------



## nac (Dec 6, 2012)

For around 10k

WB150F
SX160

Under 10k
SX150
TZ18


----------



## a2mn2002 (Dec 6, 2012)

guys plz suggest


----------



## nac (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi!
Did you check those models?

And just fill the questionnaire (you can find it in my signature), you may get more suggestions...


----------

